# Kalanick quietly buying NYC parking garages ++



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

City Storage Systems, the new real estate venture headed by former Uber CEO Travis Kalanick, has been quietly scooping up properties throughout New York City.

https://therealdeal.com/2019/02/04/...-are-expanding-their-territo&utm_medium=email


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hmmm, is our late supreme leader single-handedly trying to disrupt the real estate industry?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Hmmm, is our late supreme leader single-handedly trying to disrupt the real estate industry?


One of the best places for global billionaires to park their money is
NYC real estate.
However, good neighbor Travis is too smart & ambitious to just "park" money.

I think. Amazon HQ2 coming to Long Island City, Queens is a factor


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Remember, Travis said Uber would reduce the number of cars in cities........ Maybe he wants to turn them into homeless shelters.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

KevinH said:


> Remember, Travis said Uber would reduce the number of cars in cities........ Maybe he wants to turn them into homeless shelters.


Or garages for a fleet of autonomous vehicles

Technology Disruption:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Or garages for a fleet of autonomous vehicles
> 
> Technology Disruption:


A promotional video from a year ago with no videos whatsoever in existence since that show an SDC driving itself for atleast 15 minutes or more without the human having to take over.

Every year, you say next year.

Anything Travis does is a failure.

It's like George Costanza, if everything you do is wrong, then the opposite must be right. lol


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Kalanick, whose ride-hailing service disrupted the taxi industry and — ironically — has been changing the needs for parking lots, has expressed interest in two of City Storage’s ventures, CloudKitchens and CloudRetail. Both business-to-business operations rent space to online-only retailers and restaurants.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Kalanick, whose ride-hailing service disrupted the taxi industry and - ironically - has been changing the needs for parking lots, has expressed interest in two of City Storage's ventures, CloudKitchens and CloudRetail. Both business-to-business operations rent space to online-only retailers and restaurants.


Kalanick, who's ride-hailing services "disprupted" the taxi industry by taking venture capital from a bunch of sucker investors and using that money to subsidize the cost of taxi rides, losing more money over the next year than the previous year while never turning a single profit ever, and getting forced out of his own company in the end.

Great resume lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Hmmm, is our late supreme leader single-handedly trying to disrupt the real estate industry?


I give him 5 years tops before he's fired from his company.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Needs a punch in the throat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This could be proof that...

TK is a true believer in his own BS.

Which makes him delusional.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It would be cheaper to buy up land and buildings in the South Bronx.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This could be proof that...
> 
> TK is a true believer in his own BS.
> 
> Which makes him delusional.


If "delusional" gives u a personal net worth of $4 billion
then call me Grand Duchess Anastasia!!! :jimlad:


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Hmmm, is our late supreme leader single-handedly trying to disrupt the real estate industry?


I would love it if he would collapse NYC real estate and go bankrupt.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I would love it if he would collapse NYC real estate and go bankrupt.


..........Under those parameters expect to live a Loveless existence.
Cordially, real world

U do of course understand if US billionaires & NYC RE collapse 
it would negatively effect the entire United States Of America.
Is that ur wish Lee239 ? To hurt My country?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> ..........Under those parameters expect to live a Loveless existence.
> Cordially, real world
> 
> U do of course understand if US billionaires & NYC RE collapse
> ...


I tried living in the real world
Instead of a shell
But before I began
I was bored before I even began

Read more: The Smiths - Shoplifters Of The World Unite Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This could be proof that...
> 
> TK is a true believer in his own BS.
> 
> Which makes him delusional.


Sounds like someone else we know, he' Playing POTUS.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I'm just curious what he's up to. So I can laugh at how ridiculous it is. Why does he always have to do ridiculous things? Can't he just go see a psychiatrist and sort out his issues?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I tried living in the real world
> Instead of a shell
> But before I began
> I was bored before I even began
> ...


Too deep 4 me. But thxs


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Now Uber will have a place to park all those SDC’s in NYC.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> I'm just curious what he's up to. So I can laugh at how ridiculous it is. Why does he always have to do ridiculous things? Can't he just go see a psychiatrist and sort out his issues?


Just a theory, take away parking in Manhatten no need to own a car. Self driving cars need a place to get service, charge and park overnight. Long term goal, this will take many years. Self driving cars are coming, when is debatable. Parking lots are money makers especially if you don't compete with to many others. So it's a gamble with not to much down side.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Manhattan real estate never depreciates. He's just laundering whatever he stole from Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now Uber will have a place to park all those SDC's in NYC.


in 30 years when they are ready.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Just a theory, take away parking in Manhatten no need to own a car. Self driving cars need a place to get service, charge and park overnight. Long term goal, this will take many years. Self driving cars are coming, when is debatable. Parking lots are money makers especially if you don't compete with to many others. So it's a gamble with not to much down side.


Parking is crazy in NYC. Parking lots over 10 years ago used to charge like $50 a day, but anyway a self driving car can be sent to brooklyn or NJ where land is cheaper and they can buy cheap lots to park.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Hmmm, is our late supreme leader single-handedly trying to disrupt the real estate industry?


A few years ago I paid 50 something dollars for 2 coffees and 2 pastries in NYC.
I was told I wasn't paying for the coffee or the pastries.
I was paying for the real estate I was sitting in.

Travis knows what he's doing.



Roadmasta said:


> It would be cheaper to buy up land and buildings in the South Bronx.


There's a reason why it's cheaper.
I don't think he was out looking for deals


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now Uber will have a place to park all those SDC's in NYC.


Or of all of a sudden people don't have a place to park...
Now all those who still drive themselves in NY won't be able to


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Parking is crazy in NYC. Parking lots over 10 years ago used to charge like $50 a day, but anyway a self driving car can be sent to brooklyn or NJ where land is cheaper and they can buy cheap lots to park.


I posted earlier the South Bronx is ideal, low value land and buildings, no tolls. The still need to service, clean charge cars. Take away the lots in Manhatten, no place to park. More customers


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now Uber will have a place to park all those SDC's in NYC.


Oct 23, 2018 - Nvidia delivers its self-driving car safety report to the feds

Feb 06, 2019 - SoftBank's Vision Fund Sells Off Nvidia Stake - The Vision Fund recorded a $3.3 billion return on its 4.9% stake in Nvidia

Park them as scrap metal.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Oct 23, 2018 - Nvidia delivers its self-driving car safety report to the feds
> 
> Feb 06, 2019 - SoftBank's Vision Fund Sells Off Nvidia Stake - The Vision Fund recorded a $3.3 billion return on its 4.9% stake in Nvidia
> 
> Park them as scrap metal.


Overall, the SoftBank Vision Fund investment vehicle had valuation gain of 693 billion yen for the nine months to the end of 2018, based on increases in valuations of Uber, WeWork, and Oyo.

https://www.zdnet.com/article/softb...stakes-to-bank-5-6-billion-in-exits-for-2018/
Sayōnara jocker12


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> I'm just curious what he's up to. So I can laugh at how ridiculous it is. Why does he always have to do ridiculous things? Can't he just go see a psychiatrist and sort out his issues?


I assume you are speaking about....

The Big Orange monkey....8>)

He could use a good shrink....

And I'm not referring to his ego....8>O

Rakos


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Travis kind of looks like a middle aged version of Eddie Munster. The character from the 1960's sitcom, "The Munsters."


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If any driver sees him in the street, punch the sob in the throat. I will start a go fund me page for your family and they will be rich.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> If any driver sees him in the street, punch the sob in the throat. I will start a go fund me page for your family and they will be rich.


Such emotional nonsense.

USA is a capitalistic society
We celebrate entrepreneurs who, using their brains, ideas, perseverance and ability to exploit menial labor, become self made billionaires. aka: the American Dream

Taxes paid by the wealthy fund entitlement programs for the low skill low wage worker. Including, but not limited to, affordable health care, food stamps, section 8 housing vouchers and wealfare.

Those against capitalism & the wealthy are enemies of America


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This piece of news is incomplete and also old. A year ago, TheInformation reported -
*Travis Kalanick Buys a Friend's Startup, Is CEO Again*
"The ex-CEO of Uber is starting small as he gets back into operating a business. He said on Twitter he's spending $150 million from his new investment fund to buy a company with a boring name, City Storage Systems, that buys distressed real estate and attempts to make it valuable. "

He is also delivering food in China. -
*Travis Kalanick Eyes Shared Kitchens for China*

More info - https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/city-storage-systems#section-overview

"City Storage Systems, formerly called CloudKitchens, focuses on repurposing distressed real estate assets like *parking lots or abandoned strip malls *and turning them into spaces suited for new industries, such as food delivery or online retail."


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> This piece of news is incomplete and also old. A year ago, TheInformation reported -
> *Travis Kalanick Buys a Friend's Startup, Is CEO Again*
> "The ex-CEO of Uber is starting small as he gets back into operating a business. He said on Twitter he's spending $150 million from his new investment fund to buy a company with a boring name, City Storage Systems, that buys distressed real estate and attempts to make it valuable. "
> 
> ...


Ho....Ho.....Ho


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If he can buy up all the parking and increase the cost to park that would make SDC and ride share more favorable in the calculations to see if you should drive or some other form of transportation.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> If he can buy up all the parking and increase the cost to park that would make SDC and ride share more favorable in the calculations to see if you should drive or some other form of transportation.


Thinking outside the box !
I like that! Bravo ompous:


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeez, he could have bought ALL of Detroit for peanuts and revived those deserted plants to build his fleets of autonomous dreams.
Some guys just don't understand the real estate market  
Oh.. wait.. that idea doesn't sound even vaguely parasitic - what was I thinking?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Jeez, he could have bought ALL of Detroit for peanuts and revived those deserted plants to build his fleets of autonomous dreams.
> Some guys just don't understand the real estate market
> Oh.. wait.. that idea doesn't sound even vaguely parasitic - what was I thinking?


MoTown ain't near Amazon H2 in LI City Queens


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Kalanick, who's ride-hailing services "disprupted" the taxi industry by taking venture capital from a bunch of sucker investors and using that money to subsidize the cost of taxi rides, losing more money over the next year than the previous year while never turning a single profit ever, and getting forced out of his own company in the end.
> 
> Great resume lol


non·ob·jec·tive
_adjective_

(of a person or their judgment) influenced by *personal feeling* or opinions in considering and representing facts.


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> A few years ago I paid 50 something dollars for 2 coffees and 2 pastries in NYC.
> I was told I wasn't paying for the coffee or the pastries.
> I was paying for the real estate I was sitting in.
> 
> ...


He certainly knows how to launder money



ECOMCON said:


> Such emotional nonsense.
> 
> USA is a capitalistic society
> We celebrate entrepreneurs who, using their brains, ideas, perseverance and ability to exploit menial labor, become self made billionaires. aka: the American Dream
> ...


Crony capitalism is not capitalism. The wealthy bribe politicians to create legislature that favors them and their business. If large companies paid a living wage, the tax burden their employees account for would vanish. Pretty sure walmart enployees are the single biggest group of welfare recipients in the country...


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uber-xxx said:


> He certainly knows how to launder money
> 
> Crony capitalism is not capitalism. The wealthy bribe politicians to create legislature that favors them and their business. If large companies paid a living wage, the tax burden their employees account for would vanish. Pretty sure walmart enployees are the single biggest group of welfare recipients in the country...


Correct
What's your point?

U don't like the system?
Since the BEGINNING of time the deck
Has been stacked against the working poor.

Mainly because you're considered Lazy
for not having the discipline nor ambition
to take advantage of numerous programs to
gain skills, trades and education

:rage:Ouch! Truth hurts 

U have time to cry online about being poor boo whooo.....
But no time to earn a cyber security certificate online
that the government will pay for leading to gainful employment

Why? Cause u lack discipline, ambition and considered lazy.
That is how the general public & corporations describe FT uber drivers


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I tried living in the real world
> Instead of a shell
> But before I began
> I was bored before I even began
> ...


Greg you like the Smiths? You seem more like a Nickelback fan to me


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Such emotional nonsense.
> 
> USA is a capitalistic society
> We celebrate entrepreneurs who, using their brains, ideas, perseverance and ability to exploit menial labor, become self made billionaires. aka: the American Dream
> ...


The middle class pays for health care, food stamps, section 8, welfare, along with everything else.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Greg you like the Smiths? You seem more like a Nickelback fan to me


I'm not Greg but yes I like the Smiths and can't name one Nickelback song.


ECOMCON said:


> USA is a capitalistic society
> We celebrate entrepreneurs who, using their brains, ideas, perseverance and ability to exploit menial labor, become self made billionaires. aka: the American Dream
> 
> Taxes paid by the wealthy fund entitlement programs for the low skill low wage worker. Including, but not limited to, affordable health care, food stamps, section 8 housing vouchers and wealfare.
> ...


Yes Capitalism is good when the rich pay their fair share of taxes. There is no reason why a billionaire should pay a lower percentage than a middle class worker.

There is no reason why the average income tax refund is down $700 this year while Kusher and Trump don't pay federal income tax.

The wealthy use tax write offs and loop holes to avoid paying taxes.

The working class and even the poor and retired are what keeps our economy going thru their spending.

The rich hoard their money, while the working class lives paycheck to paycheck and puts back all their earnings into the economy so that the rich can get richer.

The super rich are the real enemies of America, they have all the power and use it to keep Americans poor and desperate and have us fighting against one another so they can steal and pollute the world to enrich themselves.

The rich getting rich does not do any working class American any good.

the biggest hoax is the rich getting regular folks to defend them while they laugh at you for being fools.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I'm not Greg but yes I like the Smiths and can't name one Nickelback song.
> 
> Yes Capitalism is good when the rich pay their fair share of taxes. There is no reason why a billionaire should pay a lower percentage than a middle class worker.
> 
> ...


.........said the working class uber driver

Billionaire Bill Gates waiting on line to buy a burger in Seattle


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> .........said the working class uber driver
> 
> Billionaire Bill Gates waiting on line to buy a burger in Seattle


Who cares, good for him,. he helps people with his fortune not just hoards it.

What ,makes you think you have to defend the rich and powerful more than the 99.9% of Americans?

and if you think it's wise for the rich to keep getting richer while the poor can't save to pay their bills ask Marie Antoinette's ghost how that will work out.

America was founded on fighting against the ruling class but that's what the Republicans want a Plutocracy where the rich run the government.only to protect and grow their wealth.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Who cares, good for him,. he helps people with his fortune not just hoards it.
> 
> What ,makes you think you have to defend the rich and powerful more than the 99.9% of Americans?
> 
> ...


...........it was founded by people with high education, foresight, documented intelligence, world experience and ambition,
who had the working classes do battle against an imperial empire.

The Working Class, who traditionally don't have ambitions nor drive, are meant to be led by those with achievements & credentials

keyboard warriors need Not apply


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Me thinks TK wants to monopolize parking with another app or maybe use the current one to boost revenue, when SDC's come to light this is where they will store them.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I'm not Greg but yes I like the Smiths and can't name one Nickelback song.
> 
> Yes Capitalism is good when the rich pay their fair share of taxes. There is no reason why a billionaire should pay a lower percentage than a middle class worker.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy I thought you were @ECOMCON his real name is Greg


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Sorry buddy I thought you were @ECOMCON his real name is Greg


...........said the tomato with multiple accounts @goneubering @uberdriverfornow and Greg Tomato @iheartuber
all with complete inability to stay on topic
sad


----------

